# The strangest story I ever heard about a song



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Back in the 1950s (yeah I’m an old guy) my father told me about a very depressing song called Gloomy Sunday that was purportedly responsible for a large number of suicides back in the 1930’s. He had actually heard that the song was banned in some places because of these occurrences.

I found this rather hard to believe, even as a child. Having recalled the conversation, I decided to research the song and the writer, and discovered that it was written by a Hungarian song writer named Rezso Seress who later attempted suicide by jumping out of a window. When he was revived in a hospital, he successfully choked himself to death.

Nevertheless, many people went on the record the song with less depressing lyrics, including Billie Holiday. Here is a brief article on the song and the legend behind it: 

http://www.phespirit.info/gloomysunday/article_01.htm

There is more about both Seress and the song on Wikipedia if you are interested and you can hear the original version on YouTube. Some of you may want to record the song to play for your boss or mother-in-law.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Yep, heard of that before. I've deliberately avoided listening to that song. Not gonna do it now, either. I'm not superstitious, but perhaps it just has a particular way of sticking crappy thoughts in your head.


----------



## donkelley (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow. That's a gloomy story. 

On a more positive note there must be dozens of songs solely responsible for people doing the following after listening repeatedly:
- having sex with partner/spouse
- cheating on partner/spouse
- quitting their jobs and trying to find themselves
- getting a job
- having an orgy
- finding religion
- losing religion

And my number one expected result ....

- learning to / trying to... play guitar/drums/sing

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Shark said:


> Yep, heard of that before. I've deliberately avoided listening to that song. Not gonna do it now, either. I'm not superstitious, but perhaps it just has a particular way of sticking crappy thoughts in your head.



I don't believe this song would have an affect on anyone today. We are extremely hardened to media-based influences. And one has to look back at the state of the world when this song was recorded, especially in central Europe. Inflation was so severe money was virtually worthless, the depression brought widespread unemployment and fascist dictators were taking control. Spain was in the midst of a vicious civil war and Germany was debilitated by the conditions imposed by the Treaty of Versailles. As a result communism was on the rise, and opposing political groups were rioting in the street.

People were already on the edge, so in a few isolated cases this song was all that was needed to put them over.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bad mojo​ on this post!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Shark said:


> Yep, heard of that before. I've deliberately avoided listening to that song. Not gonna do it now, either. I'm not superstitious, but perhaps it just has a particular way of sticking crappy thoughts in your head.


A wise decision. Even if it may not have a negative effect, why subject yourself to the chance just out of curiosity?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Much about this song is unsubstantiated legend. There are about 5 million hits on YouTube for the original version so it obviously isn't wiping out the populace!

If you feel you may be affected by it, don't listen to it.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Miley Cyrus makes me want to jump out the window, more than this!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Do you have any idea how many people have heard this song and NOT committed suicide?
> 
> Lots.


I have no doubt that's true. My point is why expose yourself to _*anything*_ that could harm you? By listening to it will it make your life better? No. So why do it? If you want to do it, then do it. Others choose not to. We're all different. You choose your way and others will choose theirs.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

nkjanssen said:


> Seriously? Do you have any idea how many people have heard this song and NOT committed suicide? Lots.


Twelve. It's a known fact.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Krelf said:


> I don't believe this song would have an affect on anyone today. We are extremely hardened to media-based influences. And one has to look back at the state of the world when this song was recorded, especially in central Europe. Inflation was so severe money was virtually worthless, the depression brought widespread unemployment and fascist dictators were taking control. Spain was in the midst of a vicious civil war and Germany was debilitated by the conditions imposed by the Treaty of Versailles. As a result communism was on the rise, and opposing political groups were rioting in the street.


Suicide rates in North America are about the same now as they were at the time you mentioned. Around the world, other countries are having record suicide rates. The suicide rate for Greenland is a whopping six times what it was at the worst point in America during the Great Depression.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Shark said:


> Yep, heard of that before. I've deliberately avoided listening to that song. Not gonna do it now, either. I'm not superstitious, but perhaps it just has a particular way of sticking crappy thoughts in your head.


You may want to avoid 'War of the Worlds' if it plays on radio again as well


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Woof said:


> You may want to avoid 'War of the Worlds' if it plays on radio again as well


Not the same thing. I'm not gullible, but I avoid things that are associated with negative emotions. I don't watch horror movies, either. Why should I? There is enough horror in real life. I'd rather spend my leisure time in things that bring a smile to my face.


----------

